# how do you plant Aponogeton Blubs in a goldfish tank?



## C453 (Feb 15, 2008)

how do you plant Aponogeton Blubs in a goldfish tank?

I just bought 5 Hardy Aponogeton Blubs from wal*mart and I was wondering how you would plant them? and if I could plant them in my goldfish tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Just plop them in without planting. They'll do the rest. You _can_ plant them, but you have to do it just right if you want them to grow, and plopping is a lot easier.


----------

